# What does everyone use to clean out their hedgie's cages?



## Humboldt Hog (Dec 30, 2010)

What cleaners are hedgie safe?


----------



## fracturedcircle (May 31, 2010)

here's what we use: http://www.petco.com/product/112446/Paw ... Wipes.aspx


----------



## Hedgieonboard (Nov 15, 2009)

For spot cleaning I use a vinegar solution. If I'm doing a full scrub down I use dawn dish soap, scrub, rinse and spray with vinegar solution and rinse again.


----------



## Quilled1 (Dec 29, 2010)

I was told to use 3% hydrogen peroxide...is that safe?
This was way before I came here and found out that most pet store employees don't know anything about hedgehogs...


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

I use two different things. First is a 50/50 solution of vinegar and water. That helps cut the smell of urine and keeps the wheel from smelling funny. I also use a chlorhexidine solution, as a kind of back up thing, and to get rid of the vinegar smell. Just a vinegar solution would do the job though.


----------



## fracturedcircle (May 31, 2010)

Hedgieonboard said:


> For spot cleaning I use a vinegar solution. If I'm doing a full scrub down I use dawn dish soap, scrub, rinse and spray with vinegar solution and rinse again.


what's the ratio of water & vinegar?


----------



## Puffers315 (Apr 19, 2010)

My vinegar solution is 50/50. Hydrogen Peroxide I don't think would be harmful unless it has added chemicals, otherwise its basically its water with an extra oxygen molecule (h-2-0-2)


----------



## LizardGirl (Aug 25, 2008)

I use 50/50 vinegar / water as well.


----------



## Quilled1 (Dec 29, 2010)

Thank you chemist puffers 
The stuff bleaches my fingertips when I use it so I just wanted to be sure.


----------



## susanaproenca (Aug 14, 2010)

I use 50/50 vinegar solution.


----------



## Olympia (Aug 4, 2010)

I use unscented baby wipes for everyday cleaning and unscented biodegradable dish soap and water when I dismantle the entire cage to wash it. My cages are made of plastic bins.


----------

